# Need help please: Status igfxEM.exe - System Error



## Greenhouze (Oct 21, 2017)

My ASUS laptop has pretty much come to a crawl as it takes forever to boot up and it's at the point now where once I sign-in it takes 20-30 min to load my desktop. I am running Windows 10.

I noticed a little over a week ago when things started to slow down I would get a message after signing in- "Status igfxEM.exe - System Error". I've attached the error image. I am now only to access my ASUS laptop in Safe Mode and I am posting this from my work Macbook. 

I've read online that Problems Seen in the PC due to igfxEM.exe Error is your system may freeze, performance, as well as the speed of the computer, will be affected, the Windows Registry might be corrupted. As well, 
a complete system crash can also occur in case this error is not fixed.

Appreciate your assistance. Thank you!


----------



## Greenhouze (Oct 21, 2017)

Forgot the error image. Thank you


----------



## Greenhouze (Oct 21, 2017)

Looks like I'm not going to get any assistance...


----------



## Snuffleufflegus (Apr 1, 2017)

igfxEM.exe is part of a product known as Intel(R) Common User Interface.

Try going into safe mode.Uninstall the graphics driver and reboot.
If that does not work,try updating your graphics driver.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> My ASUS laptop has pretty much come to a crawl as it takes forever to boot up and it's at the point now where once I sign-in it takes 20-30 min to load my desktop. I am running Windows 10.


What's the model name and model number of that Acer laptop?
What's the exact SNID number and serial number on it?
We can help you better once it's correctly identified.


> I noticed a little over a week ago when things started to slow down I would get a message after signing in- "Status igfxEM.exe - System Error".


That file name is probably associated with that laptop's integrated Intel graphic device.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Greenhouze (Oct 21, 2017)

Sorry, been traveling and just catching up. Thanks for your reply
Here is the info asked from above:

What's the model name and model number of that Acer laptop? *ASUS TP500LA-AB53T Series Laptop*
What's the exact SNID number and serial number on it? *EAN0WU088911411 (there is no SNID as this is not an Acer laptop but an ASUS*

My laptop takes forever to boot now and requires me to restart 3-4 times to get to safe-mode. It typically freezes when I select troubleshoot in Safe Mode and doesn't advance beyond.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> there is no SNID as this is not an Acer laptop but an ASUS


Oops! That was my mistake.


> My laptop takes forever to boot now and requires me to restart 3-4 times to get to safe mode


From everything that you've said, it may be time for a fresh install of Windows 10 and a clean start.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------

